# Open top tanks?



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello guys.. so i recently finished putting together a 36W light kit from AHSupply and I asked around about where to find a glass top for my 10 gallon and someone suggested just leaving the top open to prevent gunk blocking up the glass when it gets dirty and the reflection/hindrance of light. 

I was just wondering.. do any of you other guys leave the top open? Has anyone encountered any problems.. like evaporation messing up the lamp?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

lots leave the top open. like me. i Have had some fish jumpers but other then that no problems. I prefer it open.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As long as your light is not laying directly on the top of tank, then there should be no harm done. Just make sure there is space between the water surface & the bulbs. 

I use Coralife fixtures on my open top tanks. They are held up about six inches from the frame with leggs. They also have a plastic cover over the bulbs to protect them from splash.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a glass canopy and I like it, BUT, I get tired of having to clean it every month to keep it clear. So, I am STRONGLY considering putting the legs on my fixture (same kind as Trena's) and removing the glass.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I haven't used anything between the light fixture and the water for several months now. No problems. I did have my fixture about an inch above the water, with the electrical parts another 2 inches higher. Now it is 6 inches higher.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been topless for the last year, no you cant see! ha, ha, ha, ha,


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

chagovatoloco said:


> I've been topless for the last year, no you cant see! ha, ha, ha, ha,


Actually, as long as I wear my glasses I can see pretty well.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

You crack me up Hoppy!
Is it possible to have an open top with killifish and african butterfly fish if I had a good quality canopy that was sealed? I get real tired of cleaning the glass to. I don't mind losing killis to the butterfly fish, but I don't like fish chips either.


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

I've had the light over the tank without the top for 2 days not and i've noticed a lot of little water spots on the reflector.. when i tried to clean a little bit of the spots off i noticed how easy it is to scratch the reflector.. I'm thinking maybe i should find some glass soon? Or do the water spots not matter.. would the reflector rust?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you use an airstone, or have other tiny bubbles popping at the surface of the water? Otherwise, there shouldn't be any water spots on the reflector. (In my opinion)


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

some fish are splashers like ..... splash tetras. Some of my fish splash when i feed them like my severums and larger rainbows. 

I do have multiple water spots on my reflector, no rust.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Splash getting on the reflector also depends on how high your light is set above the water surface. I just raised mine to where the splash guard (acrylic cover) is about 3.75" above the water surface. So, my bulbs are 4", and my reflector would be about 4.25". I have not noticed any water spots on the splash guard where it is set right now (been at that height for 3 days).


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

oregon aqua said:


> some fish are splashers like ..... splash tetras. Some of my fish splash when i feed them like my severums and larger rainbows.
> 
> I do have multiple water spots on my reflector, no rust.


You need to train those splashers to be more "housebroken". None of my fish splash water, so I only get water droplets if bubbles break at the surface.

That reminds me: I spent some time looking at one of jazzlvr123's tanks recently, which had MH pendant lights over it, and CO2 injection was primarily by ceramic disc type diffusers. The light showed up the cloud of tiny water droplets that hovered above the water, from the bursting CO2 bubbles, tiny as they were. That was when I discovered just how hazardous it could be to have bare electrical stuff close to the water. With that type of setup I would expect to see water spots on a fixture reflector if it were only a few inches above the water.


----------

